# Glory Butterfly bit



## Cindy (May 16, 2010)

Hello,

Just checking to see if anyone has located a miniature-sized Glory Butterfly bit. The smallest size I've located yet is 4.5" and I'm hoping for 3.5".

Can anyone give me any suggestions for distributors??

Thanks,

Cindy


----------



## Peggy Porter (May 17, 2010)

Cindy said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just checking to see if anyone has located a miniature-sized Glory Butterfly bit. The smallest size I've located yet is 4.5" and I'm hoping for 3.5".
> 
> ...


Not sure about the "glory" part, but Sandee at Iowa valley has lovely butterfly bits in sizes from 3.5 up. She's wonderful to work with, too!

http://iowavalleycarriage.com/catalog/29


----------



## Cindy (May 17, 2010)

Thanks, Peggy...that's exactly what I'm finding...the Glory Bit. I just finished a clinic with Jeff Morse and he had suggested a Glory Butterfly but when I went exploring, couldn't find them in a 3.5", only the big=horse sizes.

But, thanks for replying ....yes, I have worked with Iowa Valley and they are wonderful to buy from!

I had found a 4.5 Glory Butterfly at Driving Essentials and Advanced Equine....has anyone tried to acquire a 3.5" in this type of bit? I even checked some of my UK favorites...but, so far, no luck.

Cindy


----------



## Sue_C. (May 17, 2010)

Something I found when moving to a butterfly bit, was that because of the way the bridle attaches higher on the cheek...to keep the bit from hitting/pinching the horses cheek, I had to go up one bit size.


----------



## RhineStone (May 17, 2010)

Sue_C. said:


> Something I found when moving to a butterfly bit, was that because of the way the bridle attaches higher on the cheek...to keep the bit from hitting/pinching the horses cheek, I had to go up one bit size.


This is true. The "purchase", the part above the mouthpiece, can bump the sides of a minis head because their heads seem to widen out quick. You can carefully bend the purchase out, but I found that using a half size bigger mouthpiece helps as well. This is why Alax has a 4" mouth and a 4 1/2" Arch Butterfly bit. It seems big for a mini, but he appreciates the lack of "squeeze" on his cheeks. I did have one judge make a comment about the mouthpiece being too big, but then continued with, "But he seems to go along well in it." With that, I explained why we went with that bit, and she understood totally.

Myrna


----------



## Margo_C-T (May 18, 2010)

I have a very nice little butterfly with a german silver 'bean' center on the(jointed) mouthpiece from Iowa Valley. It is a 4 1/2", but a very good fit for my 37 3/4" gelding, who does NOT have a wide muzzle. I have never seen any indication that Glory even makes a butterfly as small as 3 1/2"--but you might indeed find that you can use one that is 4" or even 4.25-4.5", esp. a leverage bit w/ a purchase. I would recommend the one I have; it is a nicely-made, no-pinch, well-balanced bit....IF your horse likes the mouthpiece--and many do.

FWIW.

Margo


----------



## RhineStone (May 18, 2010)

Cindy, what mouthpiece are you trying to replace with the Glory? You may be able to use an Arch or a Mullen, both available in smaller sizes. A Glory is the combo of the two, so while not exact, it would be closer than say a jointed mouthpiece.

Myrna


----------



## Cindy (May 18, 2010)

Hi Myrna,

Tristan was trained in a mullen but I just got finished with a driving clinic with Jeff Morse who suggested a Glory Butterfly. I've tried a french link snaffle but he really objected to the middle link and never seemed to settle his head and mouth with it. And since I'm tweaking some headset positions, Jeff had suggested I try moving him into a different bit. I did notice the Arch Mullen was available and I like the arch concept since he has gotten his tongue over the bit at one show when he was a bit nervous.

As you may know, he really loves those glory bits ....and I think it's the 45 degree angle that he likes as well as the single mouthpiece. So, if I can't find a Butterfly Glory in 3.5 or 4.0 (thanks for the suggestion, Margo, to move up a notch perhaps) then maybe I should just try the Arch Mullen and see how he likes it.

Cindy


----------



## RhineStone (May 18, 2010)

Let me guess, Tristan has fat lips and a thick tongue, combined with a low palate? Lots of Morgans have that same mouth, and seem to go well in the Glory for that reason, hence why Jeff likes that bit. So does Larry Poulin.

Alax has that mouth, also and seemed to go better in the Arch than the Mullen, and too hated the French Link. I wish you lived closer, you could just try mine!






Myrna


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 18, 2010)

Sounds like a good plan, Cindy!



Cindy said:


> I've tried a french link snaffle but he really objected to the middle link and never seemed to settle his head and mouth with it.


I shake my head over a lot of the so-called "French Link" bits out there. They do NOT look comfortable to me! Sharp-edged, narrow little copper links with nasty joints and oddly-shaped side pieces...no thank you. Construction details matter as much as the basic concept of a bit. Like Margo, the one I have from Iowa Valley is not the standard vertical copper link halfcheek but the German Silver horizontal bean version which is MUCH nicer-feeling in the hand. The center link is a rounded, smooth lozenge, the joints are small, and for some reason the entire construction is worlds-away better than the other French Links she had in stock. I doubt my horses would respond nearly as well to the other bits!

Leia


----------

